# Santander to Calais advice please



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Evening everyone,
we are considering doing the Plymouth to Santander crossing in August then driving back along the coast through Brittany / Normandy back to Calais for the return, we have 2 weeks to do it in.

I have a few questions.
1. Has anyone done this is 2 weeks enough time?
2. We have toured Germany for the last 4 years and always used stellplatz, but we have not used the French Aires is it similar is structure and are there enough on the route we are planing? Has anyone done the same route and used Aires?
3. We are nervous of France to be honest, we speak no french and have tended to avoid France for this reason, Germany is no problem as I am pretty fluent in german working for a German company, is this a problem?
4. Is a detour to Disney a possibility towards the end of the trip? Keep the little one happy 


I know some of the above are pretty stupid questions but as said we are a bit nervous of trying France but I know many of you are seasoned travellers through France.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

To be honest you seem to be going the long way round to see Brittany and Disneyland.
Why not take a shorter crossing to St Malo then go round Brittany, this will give you time to get to Disneyland as well.


Mike


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

We normally do that journey in about 3 days max so I think you will have enough time! French aires are no problem and all of the country welcomes motorhomes(or should ) It is a culture there now and you will be amongst friends. Dont worry just do it


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kazzzy,

I wouldn't worry in the least about the differences between French and German aires. They both vary from quite organised, sometimes with a charge, to- more of these in France- informal free village sites. Most of them provide water and dumping facilities but, I'd say anyway, less French ones provide electricity.

I think you'll find plenty on your route and would advise getting a copy of either All the Aires ( from Vicarious Books:

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

There is a discount code somewhere on the MHF site - about 5%)

or, when you get to France: Aires de Service Camping Cars. This is more comprehensive, in French, but with icons so easy to follow.

A slight concern: have you booked your Santander crossing yet ? August is a busy month and I'd check first before you get excited about it.

Similarly, August is busy in France and I'd try to arrive early-ish ( 4.30 pm -ish) to ensure a space on an aire and have a fall-back if they are full.

Have a look on the MHF campsite database and there are lots on your route. I'd recommend this, if you are going to Mont St- Michel:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4151

Your child(ren) will also enjoy the Dune de Pyla:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1067

Don't worry about speaking French. A little goes a long way and it would be appreciated if you did the basics but many speak some English and you can go a long way with a smile and a bit of miming.

My only other slight hesitation is that it is a lot of miles in two weeks and it could be very hot.

G


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks all,
I have checked availability and there is still availability for the dates we require for the crossing. I have considered the shorter option as well but to be honest we get itchy feet and don't like staying in one place too long so the longer route is not too much of a problem for us providing there are enough options for stopping on route, also gives us an opportunity to be that little bit further south for hopefully better weather 

Thanks for all of the advice so far keep it coming


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spain*

Two weeks to drive from Santander to Calais via Brittany, plenty of time if you don't want to see anywhere other than from your MH window.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Slow down and see something of France, don't just rush through the top of Spain and then rush through France. Two weeks is not enough time to do justice to that trip - we did Santander to Brittany in 3+ weeks and still felt we neede much longer. I'd not consider doing it in 2 weeks if you want to see anything except the inside of your MH.


----------

